# B15 front bumper conversion



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

I loved the front bumper of the B15's and I was wondering if it fits on a B14. I don't know the dimensions of either car and was wondering new if some one knew if the conversion is possible. I had a lilttle extra time and I photoshoped the bumper. This is not my car but I think if the conversion is posible it would look so nice check it out:


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

dam...that looks really nice......maybe with a diffrent grille tthe look would be a bit .......well i kinda just dig that one.....


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

That does look good. You should photoshop the SE-R bumper on their also, it might look good too.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

is that the stillen kit?


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

that looks really damn nice, if I squint my eyes really good, it almost looks like a bubbley VW Carrado, and I love those things.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

looks good!a mesh grille would do better than that stock one


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

> is that the stillen kit?


 Holy crap, did you not pay any attention to the first thread, or even the title... 

No.. its what an B15 bumper would look like on an B14

But damn, that does look sexy...
I am sure you can get a bodyshop to mold it on for not too much.


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

It does look like a VW but I think it more looks like a jetta.



> That does look good. You should photoshop the SE-R bumper on their also, it might look good too.


You have a picture of an SE-R? so I can photoshoped it.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

there isnt too much a difference in the bumper, here's a quicky I did of the ser...


----------



## busyb2100 (Sep 2, 2003)

the first pic looks just like a damn 92-95 civic sedan. nooooo



> Holy crap, did you not pay any attention to the first thread, or even the title...


do you just love to bother people. every post you are involved in, you criticize someone. let him find out for himself


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i say dont do it.

personally i like the se-r bumpers from the 95-97 200sx with fogs.

it was meant to be a part of the design of the car . the b15 ones just look out of place on the b14.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
The sunny bumper OEM looks like this:








thats an FB14. If I can find an asian market B14 it looks even closer.

Seth


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

Seth I dunno is not the same I really like the fog lights holes the round shape of the B15 bumper. I can see what you mean about the bumper above ( the middle part) but still I don't like it.

But nobody knows if I can really make conversion? I just hope I can cuz I already have a picture of how I want my car to look like after I ge the money .


----------

